# When do we get polling cards



## pinkyBear (15 May 2007)

Hi,
Living in the Dublin 11 area, still haven't recieved a polling card yet - despite having registered 3 times on line - I know that doesn't mean I am registered but! it would be nice if I was.....


----------



## Guest127 (15 May 2007)

polling cards are 'printed' by the local authority. asaik can't be delivered with any political party  mailshot. . an post probably will have a 'designated' day for delivery of cards. know that the partys all have their own 'designated' day and also found out that there's a delivery next saturday.


----------



## Megan (15 May 2007)

I received my poling card in the post today. Also in my area we had post delivered last Saturday. Isn't it great what an election can do. A few weeks ago we had no postal delivery for two days because our postman was sick and there was no one to replace him


----------



## Joe1234 (15 May 2007)

Last Saturday we got ours.


----------



## nutty nut (16 May 2007)

Got mine today - well yesterday (tuesday) actually seeing as its after midnight


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2007)

You don't need a polling card to vote if you are registered.


----------



## Lauren (16 May 2007)

D11 here too...No sign yet...


----------



## nutty nut (16 May 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You don't need a polling card to vote if you are registered.


True but anyone in that position will have to bring ID with them


----------



## teddyk (16 May 2007)

You have to bring ID with you regardless.
Acceptable forms of ID are defined on the back of the polling card.


----------



## nutty nut (16 May 2007)

teddyk said:


> You have to bring ID with you regardless.
> Acceptable forms of ID are defined on the back of the polling card.


True again. Funny thing is that I have never ever been asked for ID other than handing over the polling card and I've been voting for more years than I care to remember.

Then again Im in a town where most people will know each other.


----------



## Ash (16 May 2007)

Got our polling cards in the post a few days ago.
Also surprised to see An Post delivering on Saturday.  
By the way, we dont usually get our mail deliveries until 4.30 to 5pm weekdays.  Further along our road, An Post usually deliver late morning.  It is annoying if you're waiting for something - or if something comes in the post in the evening which needs immediate attention.


----------



## Mrs Mac (16 May 2007)

No sign of ours yet either.

Dublin 6 anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2007)

nutty nut said:


> True again. Funny thing is that I have never ever been asked for ID other than handing over the polling card and I've been voting for more years than I care to remember.
> 
> Then again Im in a town where most people will know each other.


Never been asked for ID either and I would not be known to most or all of the officials and observers in the polling station.


----------



## jrewing (16 May 2007)

Got mine on Tuesday (Co. Clare)


----------



## steph1 (16 May 2007)

Got mine on Tuesday in Ballina Co Mayo.

I was also surprised to get post last Saturday - of course there was a whole load of bump from all the policital parties.  More stuff for the recycle bin : )


----------



## Guest127 (16 May 2007)

got mine today. along with Green party literature. fortunately or unfortunately I am going on holliers next week so I am disenfranchised this time around. so no matter who wins I can claim that it has nothing to do with me if they make a mess of it.


----------



## GeneralZod (16 May 2007)

Got mine today - looking forward to the vote after 5 long hard years since the last one.

Haven't got anything about the senate elections though.


----------



## kellysayers (16 May 2007)

My husband got his last week but i didn't get mine. I am on the list that the politians have going around. I am worried now because if they are all delivered to our area on the same day I should have got mine. If somone else got mine could they vote. I have never been asked for ID when voting


----------



## Happy Girl (16 May 2007)

Postmen working on Saturday last (and next Saturday by the way) because the politicial parties do not want their literature delivered with other party's literature and want only their literature delivered on a particular day. This is a fact.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (17 May 2007)

Nothing in Cork South Central(incl today)


----------



## legend99 (17 May 2007)

JohnnyBoy said:


> Nothing in Cork South Central(incl today)



Same here, same location.


----------



## c71 (17 May 2007)

Got mine today for Cork south central...Crosshaven.


----------



## dee06 (17 May 2007)

the main register was sent I think this week. Supplemental register to be sent this week , according to Cork Co Co


----------



## errigal (21 May 2007)

Mine hasnt arrived yet , is there any option if they dont arrive to get my vote in ?


----------



## nutty nut (21 May 2007)

So long as you are on the register you will be able to vote. You will need ID with you though


----------



## ClubMan (21 May 2007)

We got ours this morning - _D7/Dublin Central _constituency.

Once again you don't need a polling card to vote - if you are registered then just bring ID along.


----------

